# addicted to sex



## katie jane

This might seem somewhat strange to some people but i just cant get enough sex . If i dont orgasm at least 6 times a day i become misserable , Its got to the stage where im go on web cam with other men to satify my urge , i know this is wrong and i know how upset my husband would be if he knew , i just cant stop . i guess what i want to know is where could i get help to stop .


----------



## humpty dumpty

you know if your husband found out he would be really upset , do you go on cam with strangers or someone you know ? is it the release your addicted to or the danger /excitment


----------



## katie jane

with strangers and the excitment does make me feel good for a while then i feel really cross with myself


----------



## humpty dumpty

Katie the fact that you are having cyber sex with strangers is pretty scary , you enjoy the excitement for a while then feel cross , have you spoken to your husband about making your own sex life more exciting ?


----------



## katie jane

I have tried to talk to him about making things more exciting he becomes really aggitated if i bring it up


----------



## kmw51561

You're playing a dangerous game, tho to be honest I can see where you're coming from. Impulsive and self-destructive behavior can be found in a lot of us living 'normal' lives. You need to get some counseling, katie jane. In the meantime, keep your activities cyber because there's no doubt in my mind that sooner or later that won't be enough. I can understand how difficult it might be to approach your husband. I too have a spouse with whom I have a one-sided sexual relationship. So, until and unless circumstances between you change, you're going to have to find a way to deal with this on your own.

Good luck.


----------



## katie jane

the thought of going to counseling kinda freaks me !! Im going to start with throwing out the cam ! i dont want to hurt my husband i love him and i need him in my life


----------



## preso

I ran into a lot of sex addicts before I was married when I did the personal ad sites on the web. Seems the web is loaded with sex addicts as they are very drawn to the ease to find sexual partners
as well as the ability to hide their true identity.
Just be sure if you act on any of your urges you use protection as there are like 58 different types of herpes alone.
You could end up getting a serious sexually transmitted disease or even something like hepatitis.


----------



## katie jane

I havent slept with anyone other then my husband ever ! ive masterbated on cam and im trying to find a way foward to stop


----------



## cody5

I don't know how serious you are about getting rid of the cam, but maybe this thought will get it under the rear wheel of your car pretty quickly: 

Go to Google, turn off the filters, search "amateur sex cams" and add your screen name. If you don't see a picture or video of yourself in all of your glory pretty quickly, consider yourself lucky. I'm guessing the guys at the other end don't necessarily have your best interests at heart.


----------



## katie jane

thanks cody and i know ive been really lucky to escape the cams gone !!


----------



## Help239

just stop. put yourself in his place and try to think about how you would feel if he was doing what you are. take care of yourself without the cams. men do it all the time.


----------



## outinthecold

What's your CAM number?

I know bad joke at a serious moment, but seriously what's your CAM's number?

It seems weird talking to a woman about this subject because if men could do it they would.

Unfortunately, we can't, or should I say I can't possibly 6 times a day.

Maybe if I were a porn star.

There has to be something pathological about your behaviour, nympho tendencies.

I think you need professional help, but maybe you should talk about it to your husband first, I would come clean about everything.

He's going to be upset but you need to tell the truth to get anywhere.


----------



## outinthecold

Really, I don't think I can even have ice cream 6 times a day


----------



## katie jane

cams gone and in the bin ! not sure if i can talk to him about what ive done just yet though


----------



## outinthecold

Come clean, slippery slope lying and cheating


----------



## katie jane

pretty sure if i told him it would totally destroy him , would that be fair ? 
not sure if it would be better for me to work a way fowards , have got rid off the cam gonna go out of my way to make my marriage work


----------



## sisters359

Why would you be scared of counseling? This concerns me almost as much as your behavior. Please, admit you need help and get what help you need. Leave your poor husband out of this, at least for now. He does not need to know--it serves no purpose that I can see. No one needs to know, frankly; it is your own business and it is not a reflection on you as a person. Lots of people develop addictions for reasons outside their own immediate control. The real issue is, what do they do once they are aware of their problem? Do they deny it, or confront it head on and get the help they need? This is what determines your character. We all make mistakes; the real issue is, what do we learn from and do about those mistakes?

You may be able to control your addiction for a while but you will only be doing that--controlling it, not curing it. 

Women with sex addiction were quite often abused in their past. You might have some very serious stuff to deal with--but you are an adult, you are safe, and this is a great time to take care of yourself. You don't mention kids, but pls be aware that if you don't deal with your addiction, it could get to the point where you put your kids at risk (leaving them to meet strangers, etc.) Please do not say "I would never do that." It's what addicts do, and you are an addict. You won't get better until you make peace with yourself about this and get the help you need. Remember, admitting you have a problem really is the first step. Good luck, and let us know how it goes. 

Please get help.


----------



## katie jane

We have no children and i wasnt abused in my past .
My Father died when i was 11 in a car crash i was with him when we crashed and watched as he passed away ,, ive had enough counselling in my life not even sure if it helped .
And i admit i have a problem


----------



## katie jane

dont think im scared of counselling , just spent a lot of my childhood being told i had to go !!


----------



## kmw51561

outinthecold said:


> Come clean, slippery slope lying and cheating


I don't believe that's always the answer. If she can control herself and stop, there is no reason to tell her husband because the fact is she's only indulged in reckless behavior via the Internet. 

She hasn't really given us a lot of info about her sex life but I don't get the impression she's doing this because he's not willing to give her what she needs. If I may, I believe she's someone who wants more than what she's got.

While she may fear counseling she needs to talk to someone about these urges. Sex is the only thing we need that's completely in our mind and there's something going on in there she needs to work out.


----------



## cody5

I need to start another thread about my state of arousal while reading this thread. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## sisters359

You have been traumatized, then, with the death of your dad. I'm so sorry. This could be some form of post-traumatic stress. I know you admit you have a problem--to us, to yourself. That's great. But it may not be enough. Getting help for this specific problem will be a great step. Stopping right now is great, and good for you for throwing out the cam. 

You could seek marriage counseling--the fact that your husband is freaked out by your request to make changes in your sex life is potentially a serious problem. BTDT and it only led to divorce, not in and of itself, but as a larger problem of us not being able to work out differences. He probably feels threatened by the request--feels he cannot perform up to expectations. (He may not be able to, either, if you have a sex addiction, and you need to figure out that out if he is willing to try so you don't end up blaming him if changes don't at least help some--but his fear is no reason for him not to try). 

The web has great resources, so read as much as you can and make whatever changes you can. I'm impressed that you are open to discussion and change. Good luck.


----------



## katie jane

We have a ok sex life around 4/5 times a week id like more , we experiment and have watched a little porn together ( nothing heavy ) 
still not sure i want to see a counsellor ( dont bring back the best memorys ) not sure if it can even help .

i do feel pretty disgusted with myself for doing it for being that weak and shallow


----------



## humpty dumpty

dont beat your self up about this katie x your working a way fowards just think how far you have come already x you have already trown the cam away remember little steps x good luck


----------



## katie jane

cody i dont belive you are a bad person , it turned me on to watch men on the web ..wake up call have a very wonderful loving husband who would do anything for me , maybe i just need to open up more to him


----------



## katie jane

Im pretty sure the death of my father hasnt made me want to go on cam ! 
I just think and want sex all the time !i am finding it hard not to just type in the web site and look ease the urge , feel so pathetic


----------



## humpty dumpty

Katie you are not pathetic , you are just trying to handle something different , pm me if you want to talk  id gladly give you my phone number if you want to talk to someone unrelated .you can do this ,


----------



## katie jane

This might sound crazy but i am finding this a lot harder then i thought i would , maybe i do need to go and talk things through with a counsellor .
is it so wrong to want sex so much ? i know im missing the release


----------



## cody5

DAMN this thread is getting me hot.


----------



## Deejo

If we were to put this in the frame of you being a guy, your desire for sex is absolutely normal - and pretty common.

No, I don't think you should 'come clean' with your husband. I just don't. 

I do think you should try to advance the sexual agenda between you and he. 

Is he aware of your active libido?
Why don't you record yourself masturbating with a camcorder and give them to your husband? Or at least least offer up the idea that the thought of _HIM_ watching you get off, excites you as well?

Don't stay on the 'disgusted with myself' track. Work with the hand you have been dealt. Satisfy what you need to, and try to do so while honoring your marriage. If your husband is not as open or adventurous as you - you will need to make a decision about whether or not your needs can be met within your current relationship. 

This whole scenario is the opposite of many guys that use porn as a surrogate for coping with intimacy issues with their spouse. Continuing doing what you were doing is certainly not healthy for your marriage. I don't know that telling him what you were doing would be healthy for your marriage either. I think you would be wise to at least talk with someone about whether or not your sexuality is out of the norm.


----------



## cody5

Deejo said:


> Work with the hand you have been dealt. Satisfy what you need to.


That's what she's trying NOT to do.


----------



## glitchathon

katie jane,

how come your husband insists that you don't work and remain a stay-at-home wife? I understand that this was agreed upon before you married, but maybe it is time to revisit this with your husband. Do you want to work (or volunteer or go back to school)?


----------



## LadyEm

I'm sorry, but I'm going to disagree with some of the advice here. Talk to your husband. Do not keep this from him. Listen, I know you're afraid to tell him, and you're afraid to upset him. Keeping this from him is not the solution, though. Yes, he will be upset, but if he's a good man, you'd be surprised how much he'd be willing to help your addiction. He could be more help than you may think.


----------



## Corpuswife

katie: This is interfering with your life...so yes it's a problem. The fact that you have to hide from your H is a problem. Throwing out the cam is a good start. You still need to talk with a counselor. 

Just tell your H that you want counseling to sort some things out. If you aren't careful you may end up picking up other risky behavior now that the cam is out. That is why it's so important to get help.


----------



## sanjay9111

its good.......to have.. on yourself.. get diverted.. by playing games...reading... religious books, story books.. have..intrest..on comedy.. fun.. movies.... dont be.. alone... get.. in groups.. with family.. share.. a. lot....


----------



## katie jane

We talked last night about me return to work , he is just so against it  he said that he like to work and provide for us and i dont need to work . I also said about doing some courses which he his fine with  so im going to look at some local courses today which i hope will keep me busy  
I have a high sex drive i enjoy sex i dont think there is anything wrong with that , i know going on cam was wrong managed a day not was really hard but one day at a time


----------



## psychocandy

KJ, 

Please tell me your my wife posting under an assumed name !!!

Six times a day EVERY day? Thats a lot. My wife is like 6 times a year if I'm lucky. :-(

I'm assuming your husband isnt up to 6 times a day then (poor fella probably doesnt have time !) I thought I was bad but 6 times a day would be a bit much for me. 

Not sure what to say. I reckon you should tell him about this even if you dont mention the cams. Talk to him about what you like and see if hes open to you doing other things to satisfy yourself. Never know he might be ok with the cam thing (be careful how you bring this one up).

Swinging? Not my thing but friends of ours are well into this. I find it a bit weird. Not that I wouldnt mind having sex with loads of women but I could NEVER EVER imagine my wife with someone else....

BTW. Hello from Newport, Wales, England.  x


----------



## katie jane

hi p andy im not far from newport  x 

i know i have to open up to him just finding th eright way and time to do that  
I not to sure he will be ok with the cam thing ,
but i am going to try to talk to him later


----------



## psychocandy

katie jane said:


> hi p andy im not far from newport  x
> 
> i know i have to open up to him just finding th eright way and time to do that
> I not to sure he will be ok with the cam thing ,
> but i am going to try to talk to him later


Sorry if I misunderstood but have you chucked the cam or just temporarily?

I must admit I did think it was an urban myth that people did things on cams. How comes I can never find them?


----------



## katie jane

its not a myth but dont get involved either ! not a good way to go unless you both know and are happy about it  yes it turnt me on and for that time it was great but once the reality sets in its makes you feel guilty .. ive thrown my cam out !! but its still been hard not look or contact the person i met ..


----------



## cody5

katie jane said:


> but its still been hard not look or contact the person i met ..


That is what I always wondered about here. A whole lot of anonymous web-cam masturbation (god I loved typing that) is one thing. But you definitely have an affair going. That's a different ball-game. If you DO tell your husband (and I'm in the do not tell unless necessary camp), I'd leave out the part that it was a one-on-one affair.

I love this thread.


----------



## katie jane

i dont know him, i know a cam number , id never met wouldnt want to , i played a really dangerous game to release a sexual urge .. i am swaying into the sitting down and telling him what ive done though i think its probably the only step foward


----------



## psychocandy

cody5 said:


> That is what I always wondered about here. A whole lot of anonymous web-cam masturbation (god I loved typing that) is one thing. But you definitely have an affair going. That's a different ball-game. If you DO tell your husband (and I'm in the do not tell unless necessary camp), I'd leave out the part that it was a one-on-one affair.
> 
> I love this thread.


Yeh. I guess anonymous thing is a bit different to having a thing with specific people. That I guess is a bit more wrong.

Be fair to the girl, shes realised the score and sorted it so shes cool in my book. 

Could it be some sort of 'illness' being so addicted to sex like that? I know we all laugh but I gues it could be. I reckon shes done really well.

I'm sure I saw a program once about a woman who was addicted and she kept having sex with random strangers several times a week. And she was married and her husband put up with it because he recognised it was an illness and not her being unfaithful... (well, if you know what I mean).


----------



## katie jane

ok i ve only ever slepted with my husband !! i can laugh about this but i do admit i have a problem . not sure if its a illness or that ive just got use to having so many orgasms that i struggle when i dont .. to much alone time is more the problem


----------



## psychocandy

I read somewhere about a woman who has like 20/30 random orgasms a day. Like all the time just for no reason.

I take it you need to provide some sort of intervention then....


----------



## katie jane

sounds like fun .. joking apart i dont think its wrong that i enjoy sex /making love to my husband and yes id like to have more  been a eye opener with responces i do think if i was a man saying what im saying no one would care ?? would they ?? a man want more sex normal ... a women wow !!


----------



## Mommybean

I don't think its abnormal that you crave sex with your husbnad, but the problem area comes when you are not getting it from him, and use the cam to fulfill your need with someone outside of your marriage. I crave sex with my H, I think about it ALL THE TIME, and while I would love to have it multiple times a day, or lives just don't permit that. 
So, when you cam, is it the attention you crave, or is it the release of the orgasm?


----------



## katie jane

definatly the release of the orgasm , have thrown the cam out .. it wont be happening again


----------



## katie jane

no wasnt about the attention i enjoyed watching him it turned me on .


----------



## CarolineMRF

Sure, you loved to watch him get turned on by the hot sexual acts that you were doing...You were turning yourself on by turning him on....But this can only go so far...He's not looking at your face and into your mind...He is looking at only a few choice parts of you...The same parts that all women have...only you want to expose yours....


----------



## katie jane

thats very true x 
it was exciting i got a rush from it i totally enjoyed every moment .. and thats why its hard not to do it again  cams in the bin !! have enough now to move foward and chanel that to my husband


----------



## katie jane

and tonight im going to try to explain to my husband what ive done and hope that he can forgive me x


----------



## psychocandy

katie jane said:


> thats very true x
> it was exciting i got a rush from it i totally enjoyed every moment .. and thats why its hard not to do it again  cams in the bin !! have enough now to move foward and chanel that to my husband


Should have sold it on ebay !!!


----------



## outinthecold

Somebody said this thread was HOT, it sure is getting there for me


----------



## swedish

I am on the fence whether to tell or not...mainly because I think there are many men who use porn and do not tell their wife because they will not handle it well and will cause more problems than it will solve for their marriage. I think the main issue is what the spouses view is and whether full disclosure will bring you closer together or cause distance. In the best of circumstances, being totally open and understanding as partners is great, but not the reality for many.

Maybe some men can chime in that have these types of urges several times a day...does working, being out in public help to curb this so it does not take over your thoughts? 

Katie--would your husband be opposed to you doing some volunteer work? He will be sole provider and you will have other outlets for yourself.


----------



## MarkTwain

katie jane said:


> and tonight im going to try to explain to my husband what ive done and hope that he can forgive me x



Don't do it!

You have thrown the cam out. The matter is ended. The only reason to talk to him would be to assuage your own guilt. In the process you might freak him out. He might feel inadequate. Now if you go right out and buy another cam... then yes, you need to talk to him.


----------



## recent_cloud

i'm a 'full disclosure' kinda guy, and even i'm not sure it's wise at this point to inform your husband.

it doesn't seem like you formed any emotional attachments to the anonymous men online.

it seems you really were there just to employ the webcam as a very sophisticated deivice to facilitate self-pleasure.

(i've never in my life made such an activity sounds so clinically boring, good for me).

i'm not saying what you did is right, or correct by any means.

i've read that sometimes people who are situationally depressed find ways to stimulate themselves just to chase away the numbness or pain for a while.

is there any chance you're depressed and this activity has become your drug of choice for relief.

which leads to a very important point as yet unmentioned.

how long have you been doing this, and has your activity increased over time.


----------



## Mommybean

Good questions RC. Depression can wreak havoc....dealt with it with my H....


----------



## CarolineMRF

My humble opinion is that she doesn't have any depression...She just has a "hot itch" and wants to show it off....Women get like this...Inside many of us is a frustrated "porn queen"....Some of us are able to let it go with our lover and some of us can't...Then there is the one who is possibly like this poster may be, who has found this heat in herself...It is this new person with a hot sexual craving and doesn't know what to do with it....She may be just discovering the sexual woman within herself...Kind of the animal in all of us....Only she has exploded and she doesn't know how to get it back under control...She's not a bad woman...She is just a woman in heat and needs a whole lot of loving....Should she tell her husband...NO, ...Just show and do to him all of the things that she has been doing with the cam....And keep it shut off....Bad invention the cam.....


----------



## recent_cloud

CarolineMRF said:


> My humble opinion is that she doesn't have any depression...She just has a "hot itch" and wants to show it off....Women get like this...Inside many of us is a frustrated "porn queen".........


i understand your point, and have shall we say 'experienced' women who were 'experiencing' this phenomenon.

but the telling point for me is that she seems genuinely frustrated with herself and feeling genuinely badly about her behaviour and just can't seem to be able to stop it even though she says she wants to.

she is, after all, on this forum expressing those feelings.




CarolineMRF said:


> Just show and do to him all of the things that she has been doing with the cam....And keep it shut off....Bad invention the cam.....


an interesting way to say she should turn towards her marriage to solve problems in her marriage

and yes she should.

but depression makes people act erratically and to the detriment of their health and good.


----------



## CarolineMRF

True: But how many of us were and are not depressed at some time or the other in our life?......She found the hot sites from the Internet...She comes to this place for both comfort and to "tell her story"....There is also a little bit of "actress" in all of us women....We love to let it all hang out....Remember that here on a site like this we are hidden....I think we call this security....You never know, what you never know........


----------



## CarolineMRF

I will add one thing...What about the women who go out for a night on the town without underwear on...They know what they are doing...It is that urge to show it that gets to them...Some, or many of this is intentional...It is a turn on for them...The men get a free show...The same goes on with the net...There is more to the hidden woman within us all then there is to the pious woman who you may see in front of you....

She is playing it safe...Doing it at home...Many women are guilty of doing this on the net...Some make connections with partners...I know this for a fact...Kind of blows my mind, but it is life....However, it is not a nice place to be or thing to do....

****I don't think a person is a sex addict that does this...This person may be bored, horny, immature and maybe just finding out about the powers of sexual arousal and what it can do for you...To me sexual addiction is not being able to get enough of it, spending all the time watching porn, seeking out men that you do not know to have regular intercourse, and things like this...Sex is so powerful and it MUST be kept under control...This includes, IMO, not over masturbation...By keeping yourself aroused, you are adding to your own misery....


----------



## katie jane

ok we talked all night , i told him every thing , hes going to finish work early today so we can talk some more .


----------



## brighterlight

If you can, please let us know how things went.


----------



## Help239

I'm proud of you for doing so.


----------



## outinthecold

I'm gonna miss the CAM sex, darn


----------



## recent_cloud

caroline etc yes many have suffered depression 

but that doesn't change the op's equation.

and oh my i absolutely adore women i've dated who arrive sans panties hell yes

but they do so with forethought and no regrets.

and i remind you the op feels a need, compulsion, to orgasm 6 times a day

this is clearly not "its been a tough week and im gonna go out sans panties and get off flashing guys" material.

and as an aside, respectfully, i'm very curious why you have such a cynnical opinion of your own sex

andand last, c'mon guys, enough with the 'this thread gets me hard' bull****


----------



## katie jane

went really well  im so lucky to be married to someone who can listen without judgement and to forgive i know ill have to work hard at the trust but i will  i feel i can talk to him about everything  and that feels good


----------



## swedish

That is a great update, Katie Jane...yes, give him time to absorb what you have told him, he may question things for some time, but what a strong marriage you have that you can be so open with one another....I am so glad things turned out well for you.


----------



## katie jane

thanks swedish ,i know im going to have to show him he can trust me again ,im happy for him to know my passwords etc i have nothing to hide .. my one aim is to make him happy and in the future to have his children  i know im extremley lucky , looking fowards to a happy long marriage  thanks to everyone for all there help and input x


----------



## Deejo

Another satisfied customer?


----------



## katie jane

very satisfied very glad i found this site , its been really helpful getting peoples points of view and not being judged x


----------



## cody5

I'm not buying this. Smelled fishy from the beginning (no pun intended). Then opinions run 5-1 AGAINST her telling him and she does anyhow? She tells him something like this and he's cool with it immediately? Although I thank Katie Jane for the great memories I will take to bed with me for weeks to come (again, no pun...), I think this was a setup.

I guess I'm just REALLY going to miss this thread.


----------



## katie jane

And thats fine cody5 ive struggled with this for a long time ,im glad i told him i feel so much better for it , have a long way before he trusts me i had to give him all my log on passwords etc .. cody it was probably your imput that hit me the hardest about going back and checking that what i had cammed wasnt being shared with others ..scared the hell out of me !!


----------



## humpty dumpty

Katie Jane hold on to what you have , and im glad it worked out well for you keep in touch and good luck x


----------



## cody5

I'm glad it worked out for you. You seem like a nice kid. Still, when I occasionally get board, I'm going to google "Katie Jane" and "amateur webcam" just for jollies. Thanks for that.

Good luck to you and your man.

PS: I love Wales. BEAUTIFUL country.


----------



## CarolineMRF

recent_cloud said:


> caroline etc yes many have suffered depression
> 
> but that doesn't change the op's equation.
> 
> and oh my i absolutely adore women i've dated who arrive sans panties hell yes
> 
> but they do so with forethought and no regrets.
> 
> and i remind you the op feels a need, compulsion, to orgasm 6 times a day
> 
> this is clearly not "its been a tough week and im gonna go out sans panties and get off flashing guys" material.
> 
> and as an aside, respectfully, i'm very curious why you have such a cynnical opinion of your own sex
> 
> andand last, c'mon guys, enough with the 'this thread gets me hard' bull****



My friend: Orgasming with her masturbation six times a day is what got her here...The more you do it the bigger it gets...It goes from playing with yourself to wanting deeper pleasures...Being daring...You MUST THEN LEARN TO GET OUT OF THIS HABIT...Please, I didn't mean to scream at you on this, but I know this for a fact...The more stimulation and especially for a woman, the more she needs a bigger charge...

I don't have a cynnical opinion of my own sex, I know them...It took me many years to get to this precious place in life and I love it...In the last few years I have visited a couple of forums..Hit a few young women with what I thought their problem was...I can do this because I am it.....I am each and every one of these women only under control.....I guess more than anything that I want a woman to know that she is normal...She isn't bad...Sex is good...Anything she does is good, only keep it at home...Otherwise you are gonna get in trouble....


----------



## recent_cloud

CarolineMRF said:


> My friend: Orgasming with her masturbation six times a day is what got her here...The more you do it the bigger it gets...It goes from playing with yourself to wanting deeper pleasures...Being daring...You MUST THEN LEARN TO GET OUT OF THIS HABIT......


hell yeah sounds like addictive behaviour to me



CarolineMRF said:


> Please, I didn't mean to scream at you on this, but I know this for a fact...The more stimulation and especially for a woman, the more she needs a bigger charge.......


don't worry, i assumed your screams were orgasmic delight

and the more stimulation...you know that for a fact in your life 

wowza madam. 



CarolineMRF said:


> I don't have a cynnical opinion of my own sex, I know them...It took me many years to get to this precious place in life and I love it...In the last few years I have visited a couple of forums..Hit a few young women with what I thought their problem was...I can do this because I am it.....I am each and every one of these women only under control....One more thing...I am a very Upper Class woman and not someone bored who sits at the computer all day...I guess more than anything that I want a woman to know that she is normal...She isn't bad...Sex is good...Anything she does is good, only keep it at home...Otherwise you are gonna get in trouble....


no one ever questioned or doubted your um social standing

nor judged women who like to orgasm as bad

my goodness

but glad you're upper class and not bored

have a kitty :cat::cat::cat:


----------



## CarolineMRF

recent_cloud said:


> hell yeah sounds like addictive behaviour to me
> 
> *But, you don't live inside the mind of a woman...I take it you are a man and believe me, we think different.....She may be doing it too much, but it is not an addiction...With a woman the more she masturbates, the more she can want it...Her orgasm is not like a man's...It can blow her mind...An addiction is when you can't stop...She could if she wanted...She is not going out for a sexual romp to relieve herself...Some women get a sexual high doing something like this and SOME just talking about doing something like this...There is a lot of what she speaks about going on in the web...Actually, way too much..*
> 
> don't worry, i assumed your screams were orgasmic delight
> 
> and the more stimulation...you know that for a fact in your life
> 
> wowza madam.
> 
> *No, I don't scream from reading or writing a post...I wait for the real thing...*
> 
> no one ever questioned or doubted your um social standing
> 
> *That's funny as I just signed on to take this part off and found that you had answered it...This remark came from something that was thrown at me by a poster a while ago...She inferred that some "older women" sit in a room with nothing to do but sit at a computer and try to solve problems....As you can see, it really bugged me......*
> 
> nor judged women who like to orgasm as bad
> 
> my goodness
> 
> but glad you're upper class and not bored
> 
> have a kitty :cat::cat::cat:


***********


----------



## katie jane

I can relate to a lot of what you r saying Caroline , I could be classed as upper class but id prefere not to be  im from wales and im not to sure if anyone is really upper class here  i dont sit at a computer all day .. and yes the cam did give me a high .
Im not going to stop wanting to be satified just going to look at new ways to get those highs !!


----------



## recent_cloud

yes i am a man, mrf, but i've as well experienced and do experience 'mind blowing' orgasms.

you say an addiction is 'when you can't stop'

well, katie has said repeatedly she can't stop.

andand with an addiction you want more and more.

but enough of that, really, because katie has said she's going to channel her desires to more healthy channels, presumably her husband, so all's well one would think.

and that we shall see.


----------



## katie jane

I know i have a problem and thats why i threw the cam out , i knew that id find the temptation to hard to resist . Its early days and my desires will be directed only at my husband . This has been the hardest strain on our marriage and im glad to say we have been able to talk about so much that i feel that i want and love him more then ever .

dont get me wrong its not all flowers and sunshine i have a lot of trust and respect to earn back and i will do my best to earn it


----------



## CarolineMRF

Yes, Katie can stop...However, she must accept that she is blessed and a very sexual woman...This is a gift...She does not struggle finding what so many women strive to find...I would suggest to her that when you get "sexually hungry" and your husband is not available, to pour out your thoughts of love and want on a piece of paper...Tell your own computer what you feel inside...These are safe things to do...

A man cannot keep up with a woman sexually....This is where you will need to self pleasure yourself...This is not bad...It is good...Just be sure that you keep yourself sexually ready for this happening...I think you will be just fine....


----------



## CarolineMRF

recent_cloud said:


> yes i am a man, mrf, but i've as well experienced and do experience 'mind blowing' orgasms.
> 
> you say an addiction is 'when you can't stop'
> 
> well, katie has said repeatedly she can't stop.
> 
> andand with an addiction you want more and more.
> 
> but enough of that, really, because katie has said she's going to channel her desires to more healthy channels, presumably her husband, so all's well one would think.
> 
> 
> and that we shall see.


I know men...I have the ability of turning a man around and off Viagra...This was at age 68....He will be 74 early next year...A wonderful and hot man that acts as young as I make him feel....No man can experience the power of a woman's orgasm...It is an ability that can give you a "high" all day long...In plain words...I know sex...

As for the addiction....What she is going through is an easy thing to happen....It can confuse you....Change your life around...Only being there and knowing this can one talk about it....In other words....Been there and done that.... 

Seeing we are drifting off Topic, I will not reply to this thread again....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I do want to add one thing...I was never addicted to web cams or anything like this...I never heard about them until two years ago...However, I do know the high of masturbation....Found this out when I discovered vibrators just about five years ago....I believe I was born on the far side of the Moon....There is far more to my story than this, but this is Katie Jane's story and I was just here to help....


----------



## recent_cloud

CarolineMRF said:


> I No man can experience the power of a woman's orgasm.


and no woman can experience the power of a man's orgasm.

both useless statements.

but hey thanks for allowing me the last word, that doesn't happen often

have a bunny and a santa
:bunny::noel::bunny::noel:

or two


----------

